# HRCH UH MH CGC Chocolate Lab at Stud



## BRodrig561 (Oct 14, 2013)

Champion Chocolate Labrador available for stud! HRCH UH King Solomon's Rocky Mountain Rue MH CGC. CERF CLEAR, EIC CLEAR, CNM CLEAR, OFA GOOD 'Rocky' is a handsome chocolate labrador with an outstanding retrieving abilities. Rocky continues to carry on his parents' HRCH & MH rich history of UKC and AKC titles and noteworthy accomplishments. He has been running hunt tests all over the South for the last several years and hunting in Arkansas, South Dakota, and marshes of South Louisiana. He is an extraordinary hunting dog of both ducks, pheasants, and grouse. He loves AKC and HRC tests and has his AKC Canine Good Citizen Certificate. He is a very handsome deep brown labrador with a sleek short coat. Rocky is a model canine citizen and is loved by all his neighbors. Contact via email [email protected]


----------

